# What the hell is this???



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Just bought a 1996 B544 Hymer, and found this at the back by the cooker/fridge.

When you flick the switch I can hear a whirring noise!

So what is it and what does it do?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Could it be a control box for a fan.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Fan*

I agree with Graff looks as if you can control it also by regulating the temperature required, looking at the photo where it states degrees


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Careful with that you might find that's the Flux capacitor from the Delorean time machine 8) 

Seriously that looks like a thermostat to control a fan. Probably been added to help with the fridge's efficiency.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

mrbricolage could be right.

Take the top exterior fridge vent off (two plastic retainers) and see if there is a fan located there.

Pete


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds right to me, I can hear what sounds like a fan running when it's switched on. So worth putting on when driving or plugged in to 240v and the weather is warm to help keep the fridge cool?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Not necessary when driving as you will get good natural airflow around the fridge vents anyway  
Use on gas and 240V when outside temp above 28C. You should be able to feel the airflow from top fridge vent or even see the fan behind the vent.


Trevor


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

That's great thanks, presumably don't use it when not on hook up as it will use too much battery???


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

spannerhead said:


> That's great thanks, presumably don't use it when not on hook up as it will use too much battery???


They don't take too much power and are only needed when its really hot, which normally means the sun is out, so if those two solar panels of yours are working ok you'll have no problem running it away from hookup.

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

peejay said:


> mrbricolage could be right.Pete


mrbricolage IS right, it IS a Flux Capacitor and he should know - that's where you can buy all the bits to make one. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Obvious all along it was a furkin.
Dave p


----------

